
It's time to make front-end faster than ever before - GlueCodes
http://gluecodes-demo.s3-website.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/ide-conditionalNCommandAssistant.html?appId=1&edit=page&id=index
======
verdverm
Is this going to be used for the AWS console?

A refresh with global perspective would be nice

